# Wildlife Photographer Adam Jones talks about the new Canon 7D Mark II



## Deleted member 372972 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi all,
just found this.
Adam Jones is a Canon Explorer of light and love to say amazing, but I guess the Canon 7D2 will be just that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sISU0_YvsXA&list=UUFJ7r70nIWRe0mJ2lp7NAsA

Bye

Markus


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 23, 2014)

in_04 said:


> Hi all,
> just found this.
> Adam Jones is a Canon Explorer of light and love to say amazing, but I guess the Canon 7D2 will be just that.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link.


----------



## Maui5150 (Oct 23, 2014)

LOL - Love part of this - "I was shooting running horses and maybe 3 out of 300 images were out of focus"

Now can't wait to see the Tony Northrup review...

"to test the sports AF capabilities, we will shoot my GF walking towards me... The 7D MK II only performed so so getting 6 out of 10 images in focus" 

ROFLMAO

I do have to say looking at some of the humming bird images, not sure how much noise reduction was done but for 1600 - 6400??? Images look strong for a crop sensor camera


----------



## whothafunk (Oct 23, 2014)

images look strong at that High ISO because they were all shot in practically good light conditions. Same ISO in poorly lit gyms shooting fast moving subjects like f.e. basketball/handball sprinters.. that's another story.

and as it has been written in the comment section in that video.. it's more of a commercial to the 7D2 than a review.


----------



## wtlloyd (Oct 23, 2014)

Bah, stupid infomercial, nothing to see here, move along....


----------



## raptor3x (Oct 23, 2014)

Maui5150 said:


> LOL - Love part of this - "I was shooting running horses and maybe 3 out of 300 images were out of focus"
> 
> Now can't wait to see the Tony Northrup review...
> 
> ...



That AF test still bothers the hell out of me. I have no trouble believing that the D810 can track better than the 5D3 in that scenario as Nikon seems to have gone all out with the AF on the D810 and now D750, but that the 5D3 was only hitting 60% makes no sense.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maui5150 (Oct 23, 2014)

raptor3x said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL - Love part of this - "I was shooting running horses and maybe 3 out of 300 images were out of focus"
> ...



Too me it comes down to one of two things - Incompetence or dishonesty.

He either did not know how to use the camera or he was dishonest. 40% OOF is really bad especially for the type of shooting he was doing.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 23, 2014)

Maui5150 said:


> raptor3x said:
> 
> 
> > Maui5150 said:
> ...



more likely he just had a lens with an AF motor problem.


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 23, 2014)

Maui5150 said:


> raptor3x said:
> 
> 
> > Maui5150 said:
> ...



The 6 OOF of 10 was a swipe at Tony Northrup. Apparently he has a tendency to shoot OOF shots with any piece of equipment.


----------

